# Blackpool Illuminations cruise.



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

UPDATE.
THE CRUISE WILL TAKE PLACE ON THE 5TH OF OCT MEETING 7-30PM CHARNOCK RICHARD SERVICES M6. I NOW NEED TO KNOW WHO IS COMING AND WILL START THE LIST OFF AT THE BOTTOM OF THIS THREAD. THANKS.
Blackpool lights have already started so as with last year I was thinking of doing another mid week cruise to them. They will be on until the 6th Nov. 
http://www.blackpool-illuminations.net/ ... tails.html
I was thinking later this month say a Wed's evening when its quiet maybe Weds 21st. Hows up for it?
Last years cruise. *Date now set for the 5th Oct.* 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=182124

1/ Les & Jan.
2/ Mark Davies.
3/ Steve & Jules.
4/ benb89
5/suTTy.
6/John H


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Can't manage that Wednesday but could do the Thursday following it.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I can also do Thursday the 8th.


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Still trying to make a date, but always seem to be working! If the date changes let me know

Mike


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I can make any of those and will be up for it. 18th Oct onwards I can't do.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

I should be ok for any of them


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Wednesday 21st is good for me! 8)


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Any is good for me at the moment


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

burns said:


> Wednesday 21st is good for me! 8)


But could you do the Thursday?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Wednesday 21st is good for me! 8)
> ...


Wednesday would be best, but if not, I could do the Thursday.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I PMd all the usual NW suspects after posting this thread but not a lot of interest so far.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> I PMd all the usual NW suspects after posting this thread but not a lot of interest so far.


Wait and see. People may be involved with new school term and alot back to work and perhaps busy. A theory anyway. Wait and see for a few days and hopefully by weekend a few more.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I will be attending


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

sorry Les will have to give this a miss


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Would have done this but any day in the week is no good. Work!


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Not sure if can make due to work, will know nearer the time.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Can't do Wed 21st but could do Thur 22nd.

Following week i'm at The Ring so could only do Thur 29th.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

I can do either Wed 21st or Thur 22nd - but can't do the week after........


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

it would be better when its not school holidays. not sure which week it is


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ImolaTT said:


> it would be better when its not school holidays. not sure which week it is


Agreed thats why I picked that week unless the schools are on holiday again so soon after their summer break :?: :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shell said:


> I will be attending


Either date Shell? :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Looking like Thursday the 22nd so far then. We have 8 who can make the 22nd with only that pesky Burnsy preferring the 21st :roll: I will leave it a few days more as a number have not yet replied then post the date time and meeting place but I expect it to be similar to last year in that respect.


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

Hi Les

Just checked with work and I could do the thursday too! (or the wednesday for that matter)

Not sure about Dave, will check his shifts, but it would be lovely to see you & matt after the IoM trip!

I've been promising myself a ride to the illuminations for a long time, and the TT meet seems like the ideal opportunity!

I am in work on the friday though, so would have to leg it around 9ish to get back in good time... if you decide on the wednesday, I would probably stay over somewhere - either way, count me in!

Nicki


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Nicki,
It would be great to see you both again. Only real issue for you then is its likely to be the Thursday evening now (by popular demand) we tend to meet up at 7-30pm (more details to follow). Its only a 40 min drive or so from our meeting point at the motorway services see the link to our last illuminations cruise on the first post of this thread. That means getting to Blackpool around 8-30pm ( it will be dark by then) by the time everybody is ready to roll. :roll: I will post more in a day or two probably Tuesday so watch this space. 


knickers said:


> Hi Les
> 
> Just checked with work and I could do the thursday too! (or the wednesday for that matter)
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Les,

I may well come along for this but I will be bringing the kids as I think Emma will love the lights, therefore I will hang back in the (cough) volvo


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Prefere the Thursday


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Matt B said:


> (cough) volvo


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

TTsline02 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > (cough) volvo


Lol, I will have a better view of the illuminations than you [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

Matt B said:


> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


and if it's not raining :lol: :lol: :lol: I will have a better view than both of you!! xx


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just one though we could make this as part of our monthly meet on Wednesday the 5th October instead. Your thoughts please.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

8) sounds good to me, if im here.
Steve


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

The 5th October would be fine for me too and I think it would be fitting to do it for the monthly meet, providing most people can make it. Good idea.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes i think its a good idea Les 8)


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, sounds ok by me too. I'm easy.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> Yeah, sounds ok by me too. I'm easy.


Dont tell everyone :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK I will give this till the weekend to enable all to reply (well the vast majority) and if MOST are happy to leave it till Weds 5th Oct we will have it then.


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

I can make the 5th Les, and I'm off the following day so can stick around as long as required! Dave is on a week of spares work, looks like it will be afternoons but he may be able to make it as his shifts could change to mornings - he would be off on the thurs too   

See you on the 5th!

Nicki x


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Les and co.
I've been following the replies but not posted. Any evening is good for me. Just waiting to see what the Blackpool illuminations roulette lands on!!!!!!!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I can't make the next monthly meet, so 5th isn't good for me.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> I can't make the next monthly meet, so 5th isn't good for me.


 [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] :x


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > I can't make the next monthly meet, so 5th isn't good for me.
> ...


or me unfortunately, but as I am gonna go with family anyway and not in TT then its not a problem. Have a good one guys.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

The problem is with the best will in the world I can't please all of the people all of the time.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

les said:


> The problem is with the best will in the world I can't please all of the people all of the time.


Well, you see, you say that...but what was wrong with next week? The general consensus was that the Thursday was best, and I could do that with a bit of rearranging, so it seemed like a decent bet. So why the change to the 5th? If we keep this cruise as next week, we get two meets rather than one (or for me, one meet rather than none).

Hands up for retaining the status quo! (no, Les, not the band :roll: )


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is with the best will in the world I can't please all of the people all of the time.
> ...


My suggested date/dates was just that a suggestion nothing more. I tell you what I will do a poll and lets see what you guys prefer I can't be fairer than that.
Look here.
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=235937


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

The poll is close with the result being a majority of one for the 5th Oct at least I had no need to use my casting vote. So it looks like this cruise will take place now on October the 5th. I will post more details on the first post of this thread soon. Thank you all who voted and I hope at least some of those who originally voted for the 22nd will be able to make the 5th with us. To those who can't make the 5th October sorry and hope you will be able to make the next cruise that maybe an Autumn Lakes one if people are up for that. However remember you don't have to be a rep to organise a cruise you can do so yourself.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> The poll is close with the result being a majority of one for the 5th Oct at least I had no need to use my casting vote. So it looks like this cruise will take place now on October the 5th. I will post more details on the first post of this thread soon. Thank you all who voted and I hope at least some of those who originally voted for the 22nd will be able to make the 5th with us. To those who can't make the 5th October sorry and hope you will be able to make the next cruise that maybe an Autumn Lakes one if people are up for that. However remember you don't have to be a rep to organise a cruise you can do so yourself.


No worries Les, hope you all have a good time.
Good point about the organising too.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

That's a bumma, couldn't make last year and can't do the 5th - shame it wasn't the earlier date - anyway have a good one!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

les said:


> The poll is close with the result being a majority of one for the 5th Oct


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Time For all those who are on for the 5th October to make themselves known. I am expecting at least 10 names as per the vote. I will then produce a list on the first post of this thread. We will meet 7-30 at the Charnock Richards services M6 North bound as suggested. Thanks.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, I'll be going.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Me and Jules


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Come on guys 10 voted for this date and despite me PMing all the NW crew we still only have 3 con :? firmed. Where are the rest of you? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

Sorry Les - I've been away again! I'm going to come up for this (but I wasn't in the vote so I can't be one of the missing!!!!)

Nicki xx


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

knickers said:


> Sorry Les - I've been away again! I'm going to come up for this (but I wasn't in the vote so I can't be one of the missing!!!!)
> 
> Nicki xx


NP Nicki it will be good to meet you again. I just hope a few more esp those who voted come along with us.


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Les and Co. I'm going to do this one too.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I may be able to make this but am in Belfast next Wednesday & will only get home around 6ish.

If defo 7:30 at Charnock Richard (only 2 miles from my house) & assuming i'm not delayed i should be good for this


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

DON'T FORGET THE CRUISE WILL TAKE PLACE THIS WEDNESDAY THE 5TH OF OCT MEETING 7-30PM CHARNOCK RICHARD SERVICES M6. Lets see you all there.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Oops, was being a little think as it's Wed & Thurs i'm in Belfast so am not home until Thurs evening.

Have fun & a i'm more than a little pi$$ed off i can't make it


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Tomorrow evenings the night. Check out the first post in this thread for info. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm intending to be there


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Im up for this. Just making sure its tonight right?


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

Hi all

Sorry I can't make it tonigt - was called out to work last night and have just got home - I am gutted - really wanted to see the illuminations and a few TT's too - I have promised myself a visit before they finish this year, so I'm going to look at the other weds/thurs/fri I'm off before Nov 6th and make a journey up then - if I'm coming up, I will PM you Les and maybe an impromtu meet would be in order!!!! If not, I shall be a happy lone TT-er xx

I hope you have a great time tonight - post a pic or two if you can.

p.s. I wasn't even supposed to be on call last night [smiley=bigcry.gif] but it was a major problem 

Nicki


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

benb89 said:


> Im up for this. Just making sure its tonight right?


That's right. See you at the Charnock Richard services then.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

These things happen Nicki. Take care and hope to catch you again sometime maybe even a 2nd Illuminations trip as its not so far from us.

Les.



knickers said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry I can't make it tonigt - was called out to work last night and have just got home - I am gutted - really wanted to see the illuminations and a few TT's too - I have promised myself a visit before they finish this year, so I'm going to look at the other weds/thurs/fri I'm off before Nov 6th and make a journey up then - if I'm coming up, I will PM you Les and maybe an impromtu meet would be in order!!!! If not, I shall be a happy lone TT-er xx
> 
> ...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Remind me not to eat at one of those greasy spoon chippies again [smiley=sick2.gif] - should have gone to Weatherspoons!

Some nice lights though - pity they were turned off on the second run after eating - but good to see everyone for a chat and witness captain bling's latest adournments. I'll post some pictures up later when I get a moment


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

John-H said:


> Remind me not to eat at one of those greasy spoon chippies again [smiley=sick2.gif] - should have gone to Weatherspoons!
> 
> Some nice lights though - pity they were turned off on the second run after eating - but good to see everyone for a chat and witness captain bling's latest adournments. I'll post some pictures up later when I get a moment


Hope it was a good night.

We ate at one of those when we went the other week. It was not too bad though, there were loads of chippies open when we went, crazy.

How did the weather fair? It was windy and blustery inland last night. Look forward to the pics.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It was pouring with rain at Charnoch Richards services but it stopped when we got to the mile. It was very blustery - makes you think the lights must be very well attached.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Wasn't for the faint hearted last night and only the die hards showed up all 4 cars and 6 of us. Somebody forgot to put a shilling in the meter hence the lights must have gone out at 10pm :x Good to see those that made the effort though, well done.


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Few in numbers but a good laugh nonetheless. Good cruise home on the motorway once the rain had stopped - till we all split anyway.
Cheers to all.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Glad you guys had a good night.  And you had one more car than we did on our run!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> Wasn't for the faint hearted last night and only the die hards showed up all 4 cars and 6 of us. Somebody forgot to put a shilling in the meter hence the lights must have gone out at 10pm :x Good to see those that made the effort though, well done.


And I thought there were 14 or 15 votes for the Oct date! So less than half showed up? :roll:

Yeah, we noticed the lights off when we came home... probably some new green initiative. I'm being green today, working from home!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

